# Anne Rice



## LuvBugA04 (Aug 20, 2003)

Anyone read Anne Rice? I did have a huge obsession with her work now it seems to be going away. Anyone else read any of her work?

Amy :lol:


----------



## Kitten Courna (Aug 20, 2003)

I've read some of her work.  It's purely popcorn, but it is kind of fun.  She's definitely got romance roots *grin*.  I usually make no effort to read popular writers, but she was good enough.

-Kitten


----------



## Washer (Aug 20, 2003)

Two things.  Yeah, I read the Vampire series.  Haven't read most of the new ones, like Armand and all.  But still, they're the best vampire fiction I've read so far, cept for I Am Legend.  She gets cornier as you read her more and more, like Stephen King, but at first she's good.  What I never liked though, was her homosexual tendencies.  I consider myself fairly open-minded, but I find it hard to believe that every vampire ever created was a sensualist with homosexual tendencies.  Plus, um, reading about Armand going to a male whorehouse was not too much fun for me.  Yeah, I'm a desperate teenager.

Secondly, Kitten:  What do you read if not our mainstream goodness?


----------



## Kitten Courna (Aug 20, 2003)

I have more of a tendency towards the fantastic as opposed to the supernatural.  I also tend to enjoy the less romantic.  I would suggest some Steven Brust, specifically the Vlad Taltos series, though light, it's certainly worthwhile.  Ann Rice has her merits, but yes, it was hard to believe -every- vampire was homosexually inclined.  After a few years, yes, some experimentation is to be expected, but really...


Anything that's liked by a large group of people tends to be a)simplistic enough to be well understood and b) formulaic enough to be continually pleasing in the same manner.  I like to think I hit the more erratic writers *grin*

Although, I have to admit a weakness for Clive Cussler...the world can never be saved too many times in unlikely situatios by the same opaline eyed hero....*sigh*

-Kitten


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 7, 2003)

I read Anne Rice books and I do have to admit that most of her earlier work was better than the latter. But I just finished reading Blood and Gold and I do have to say that I am very impressed with that one. 

She is one of my favourite arts and I have the Queen of the Damned movie, which was nothing like the book unfortunately, and Interview with the Vampire. ^^;

It is very strange though that most of the charcters in the books, if not all, have homosexual experiences in their lifetime, but I don't mind it too much since she never really goes into detail with it. And her Vampire chronicles are not her only reads, she also has the Witch chronicles, which were co-mingled together in Merrick. Though I do have to admit that the Vampire chronicles are much better than the Witch ones.




~Sweet Dreams


----------



## Kitten Courna (Sep 7, 2003)

I read Merrick, it had some interesting bits.  I don't remember if I've read blood and gold...after a while they all kind of start to blend, when each backstory is repeated and repeated...

And the way I figure it, if you're going to live forever, you can't stay picky.

-Kitten


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 7, 2003)

Blood and Gold is completely different than Merrick  But, meh.




~Sweet Dreams


----------



## Kitten Courna (Sep 7, 2003)

I realize.  Would blood and Gold be the backstory of Maruis?  If that's the case, then I've read it.

-Kitten


----------



## scryer (Sep 7, 2003)

*%$#*&!!!! Anne Rice is really starting to push my buttons!  I love her style, there is a certain poetic feel when you read her stuff, the flow I mean.  But I have had it up to my eyeballs!  I have been reading every book she writes, waiting for the @$#%^*!@# to shed some light on MEMNOCH THE DEVIL, but instead she leaves it open ended like some psychotic soap opera. Now thats money makin'.  If she dosen't tie all of this together soon, I am going to loose respect for her as a writer.  Oh yeah, Marius told his side, his opinion, of what his backstory is....fine....then she throws in THORNE...Just so he can have his eyes poked out!  @*&#*@($%, I don't want more Characters, I want to know what happened in, around, after MEMNOCH!!!

-Lisa


----------



## Kitten Courna (Sep 7, 2003)

I was glad Memnoch ended...it was just over.  It was a tad silly to me, just a tad less silly than the 'body-snatcher' one that I'm almost certain was done for impure reasons...

I think it helps that I've got too many books to read right now...assists in letting me forget the ones that I'm not too curious about (otherwise it might drive me to distraction as well.).  I'm also a tad jaded since Robert Aspirin stopped writing on my favorite series(he's tried to pick it up again, though, valiant effort, good man).

Ah well.

-Kitten


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 8, 2003)

I have read Memnoch yet, though I have heard it is one of her best, though now I am wondering if it is so with an open-ended ending. Perhaps she means to continue it soon. 

I did read the body snatcher, which was rather weird, but I liked it since it was a way to keep David in the series, else he would have died off from old age. 




~Sweet Dreams


----------



## Kitten Courna (Sep 8, 2003)

*coughcough* and a way to get him a better suited body...


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 10, 2003)

lol, a much better suited body. I mean, it would have been weird having an old guy as a Vampire. Well, Magus was kind of old, but meh. I think it was worth being a little weird to keep David in the books. 




~Sweet Dreams


----------



## Kitten Courna (Sep 10, 2003)

But an old vampire is a much more interesting character than just another young one.  She also didn't go into the difference in minds very much, that David has the experience of being an old man.  She touched on it, as I remember, but it figures less, which makes me think that body was for another of her favorite purposes...

I like discussing books *grin*

-Kitten


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 11, 2003)

Well, I guess we won't exactly know for certain until the next book comes out in the series. And hopefully, it won't be another biography on one of the characters, though I do enjoy them, they all kind of strick me as the same thing. I dunno why.

I guess we can only wait to see though, but speculation is good. And I do think that having an old vampire would be interesting, still weird in my mind, but David does all have the experience and knowledge of an older man.




~Sweet Dreams


----------



## Kitten Courna (Sep 11, 2003)

the interrelation of the characters and repeptition of stories in other books makes the biographies rather similar.  There are few points where she can deviate from what she's already told you.  The only biography I really like was Armand, and that was because of things I read in other books.  I don't think he is conveyed very well in any of them, though.

-Kitten


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 12, 2003)

No, he was never really a main character, he was jut one of the guys in the background who helped advanced the stories little by little. Armand's biography was rather good though, especially since his was not like the others at all...well maybe a little. 




~Sweet Dreams


----------



## Jasmine (Sep 12, 2003)

I prefer the Mayfair Witch series, myself.

But, still, the Vampire Chronicles, and by this I mean the original three, are awesome.

Has anyone read Vittorio the Vampire? *Gags*
I was so disappointed, but I'd only borrowed it from the library, thank goodness.


----------



## Kitten Courna (Sep 12, 2003)

I haven't read that one, becoming rather cynical and disenchanted with the books and the more rabid fans(no slight to those perfectly controlled ones).  

*snickers behind the hand* they're all essentially the same, at some point.

-Kitten


----------



## Washer (Sep 12, 2003)

Hell, while we're unabashedly dissing Anne Rice . . . Kidding.  But seriously, you have to wonder about some of her fans.  I realize it's trendy in an underground way to be dark and moody, but no one ever said stupid factored in.  A lot of goths think she is the alpha-omega of gothic literature, ignoring Poe, Stoker (who I haven't read), and um . . . those other dudes.  See?  I don't even know what I should read in order to criticize the masses.

And Kitten, how could you not like Memnoch?  That was one of the best ones.  I just really enjoyed contemplating all the twists later.  It's one of those books you can think about to help you understand things.  Not happy things, or intelligent-people things, but things things.


----------



## Kitten Courna (Sep 13, 2003)

I was fine with Memnoch until it reached the crux of her argument, and I saw holes in it.  That was a terrible let down.  And when later, a friend told me that everything had made sense, and that this particular argument(The Devil's) was what was wrong with christianity, I decided that I was bothsaddened and disillusioned.  Add to that my lukewarm interesting in the beginning, and I decided it wasn't worth it to wait for anything else from her.  I certainly don't deny she's a good author with good books, but I'm not terribly impressed.  And what's more I can't stand Lestat anyway, so it was a non-stop whine fest to me.

And Stoker is a worthwhile read -if- you aren't as into Dracula himself -and- you can stand horribly dense Romantic writing -and- you have a nifty book of latin phrases nearby so that you don't miss anything.  Enjoyable, though, even without those, but I wouldn't suggest tackling it.

I can't name any others off the top of my head either, so no worries.  though I always thought Wuthering heights was a tad dark and moody...those scary Brontes

-Kitten


----------



## frantic_scribbler (Jun 19, 2004)

I've read The Queen of the Damned, Blood and Gold, Vittorio the Vampire, Pandora and am currently reading Blackwood Farm.  Anne Rice is one of my favorite authors and she has influenced my writing alot.  I haven't read Memnoch the Devil yet or Interview with the Vampire or The Vampire Lestat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2004)

I've read the entire Vampire Chronicles and to be honest Interview with the Vampire was my favorite. I couldn't put it down! Anne Rice's writing is captivating, I feel like I am actually in the book and am experiencing what the characters are.


----------



## Dragonscales (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought Vittorio the vampire was good, and I don't usually go for romance orientated novels. To put it quite plainly, they make me sick to the stomach. I own Vittorio the vampire and have read it several times over and still enjoy it.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Jul 8, 2004)

I just bought Anne Rice's "Merrick" from a used book store. . . haven't read it yet though. Has anyone read it yet? Is it any good? I just picked it up because it was harback and in very good condition. Only a buck, too.  Cheap books make me happy.


----------

